# مديح اسامة بن لادن بمناسبة استشهاده



## Critic (2 مايو 2011)

*ولد في السعودية . في جماعة ارهابية .من اسرة نازية . *
*اسامة بن لادن*
*ذهب لافغانستان . والتحق بطالبان . ليحارب الامريكان .*
*اسامة بن لادن*
*الارهاب كان في دمه . ومرضعاهوله امه . يدبح ولا مايهمه .*
*اسامة بن لادن*​ 
*فيا ويله و يا اسفاه .دا الجحيم مثواه .جنى ثمرة يداه .*
*اسامة بن لادن*​ 
*يا ابناء التسبيح . انظموله اليوم مديح . دا ياعيني في النار هيسيح .*
*اسامة بن لادن*​

​*و تقال اكسيوس (مستحق) العذاب الابدى 3 مرات على روحه *​


----------



## sony_33 (2 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منك لله*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يامان بجد​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههه
لا بجد ضحكتنى أوى
شكرا يافندم*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 مايو 2011)

مستنيك في مديح الظـــــــــــــــــواهري 
ههههههههههههه
 تسلم إيدك
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (2 مايو 2011)

تفسير اسمك فى افواه كل الشياطين الكل يقولون يارئيس الشياطين ابعد عنا اجمعين ههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (3 مايو 2011)

*هههههههه يسلام*​


----------



## حنا السرياني (3 مايو 2011)

:t11::t11:حلوه بجد حلوه:t11::t11:


----------



## tasoni queena (3 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههه تحفة يا كريتك بجد



> تفسير اسمك فى افواه كل الشياطين الكل يقولون يارئيس الشياطين ابعد عنا اجمعين ههههههههه



هههههههههه ازاى يا كريتك نسيت تقفل المديح ههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (3 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههه
 حلوة وفكرتها تحفة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههه
حلوة اوووي
مرسي ليك​


----------



## انريكي (3 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه

بجد تحفة 

شكرا لك


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى
ميرسى لك كريتيك
*​


----------



## tonyturboman (3 مايو 2011)

ابداااااااااااااااع

:018A1D~146::018A1D~146::018A1D~146:


----------



## كلدانية العراق (3 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## عماد+سامى (4 مايو 2011)

*ولد في السعودية . في جماعة ارهابية .من اسرة نازية *
*لا من اسرة يمنية .  و ام سوريه . اجتمعت علية كل البلاد العربية .  مستقبل مشرق لقومية تخلفية . اتهمو الحكومات بالكفر اصلهم امة ايمانية . اليابان والصين كفار ودول حكوماتها مش شرعية . اصلى شرعية يعنى اسلاميه*


----------



## هالة الحب (4 مايو 2011)

واضح انه لا توجد لديك معلومات عن بن لادن.لقد حصل على بكالوريوس الهندسة من جامعة القاهرة وعائلتة من اغنياء العالم يعنى كان ممكن يعيش كالملوك وترك كل هذا.يبقى لازم نعرف السبب


----------



## ابن المصلوب (4 مايو 2011)

حلوه مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## BITAR (6 مايو 2011)

*مديح تحفه لارهابى تحفه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
طيب هو جسد الشهيد فين علشان نروح نعمله تمجيد هناك
ميرسي يا جميل


----------



## انا دارن القمر (9 مايو 2011)

*انا نفسى المسلمين يفهموا ان هما غلط ويشوفوا ان المسيحيه ده حاجه جميله يا رب ابعد عنهم مكر الشيطان اللى هوا الاسلام يا رب خليهم يصدقوا المسيحيهوخليهم ما يضمروناش ولا يضمروا الكنائس والاديره انتم كده هاتتعقبوا*​*يارب فهمهم وعقلهم اتصرف فيم بارادتك                                       ميرسى*​


----------



## انا دارن القمر (9 مايو 2011)

_*يارب عقل المسلمين وابعد عنهم مكر الشيطان اللى هو الاسلام عرفهم يارب ان المسيحيه دى حاجه جميله كفايا ان المسيحيه معاها ربنا والقديسين يارب عقاهم وفهمهم خليهم مايضمروناش ولا يضمروا الكنائس و الاديره يا رب ساعدنا ان احنا نتتمسك بيك                    (   بحبك يا يسوع)*_​


----------



## انا دارن القمر (25 مايو 2011)

*جميله جدا ههههههههههه*


----------



## merna lovejesus (25 مايو 2011)

to7faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2011)

ههههههه تسلم ايدك


----------



## باسبوسا (29 مايو 2011)

*ميررررررررررررررررسى جدا التسبيح جميل اوى .            هههههههههههههههههههه .*


----------

